# White Rose Canine society show anyone



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Anyone going to this next Saturday ???????? I will be there showing Leoti


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

We're going to be there with Neo and Evie - but I thought it was a week on Saturday - the 11th?


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Your right Val it is, it is me having a forgetful moment  so i will see you there


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I've got a stand there, so hope to meet a few people, just googling now for directions, have to get the car packed up this afternoon......


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

I'm there showing my little lad


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I've got a stand there, so hope to meet a few people, just googling now for directions, have to get the car packed up this afternoon......


I would just like to say I had a very pleasant chat with sleeping lion today.

Her art work is fantastic .

It's so good i actually thought her chalk pastel work(i think that's what she called it) was a photo.

Nice meeting you


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

julianne said:


> I would just like to say I had a very pleasant chat with sleeping lion today.
> 
> Her art work is fantastic .
> 
> ...


Hi Julianne,

It was lovely to meet you and your boy, and well done what a great result for you two!

After you'd gone I did put up a sign above the chalk pastel asking if people thought it was a photo, quite a few did, but it is a rather lovely pastel that one, and chalk pastels are a popular commission request. I've hopefully got a few from today, that will be coming back to me, apparently I'm very reasonable for that level of detail and work, will have to put my prices up further when I'm famous, chuckle!! I nearly sold out of Christmas cards as well, good job I took some along, they were a last second addition this morning!

Right, must get the fire going, I'm freezin', it wasn't too warm in that indoor arena, and my fingers and toes are cold!!

Joanne
x


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh NO!!! I was there today - didn't realise you were or I would have come and introduced myself. Was that your stall with all the cards on? What a missed opportunity!  We didn't have the bergies with us, but we could have introduced you to Quinny and Evie!

You could have joined in our celebrations - Quinny won best of breed, Sarah and Evie came first in Adult Handling and qualified for the finals of Coventry LKA adult handling, and Evie came fifth in the Veteran Stakes.

Wish I'd realised it was you.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Yep, that was me, never mind, I had a great time and am most likely to do another one with WRCS in the future  

Well done with the BOB, bet you were chuffed!!!


----------

